# Bay Lake Towers Price Increase as of 12/1



## got4boys (Nov 22, 2010)

Bay Lake Towers is going to be increasing in price as of 12/1/10 to $130 a point. It is currently $120 and there are some good incentives going on this weekend in Chicago and New York for Black Friday depending on the points package you buy.

With the incentives, it comes out to $97 per point after discounts - same as resale pricing. 

Peggy


----------



## lily28 (Nov 22, 2010)

so how many point I need to buy to get the $97 price for bay lake tower?  thanks


----------



## lawgs (Nov 23, 2010)

got4boys said:


> Bay Lake Towers is going to be increasing in price as of 12/1/10 to $130 a point. It is currently $120 and there are some good incentives going on this weekend in Chicago and New York for Black Friday depending on the points package you buy.
> 
> With the incentives, it comes out to $97 per point after discounts - same as resale pricing.
> 
> Peggy



BLT points at Disney this past week were 108$ with a bonus of 180 points "thrown" in on a 180 point purchase...they were really "hyping" the low per point fee that BLT owners have to pay


----------



## got4boys (Nov 23, 2010)

100 pts - $12 pp discount
250 pts - $18 pp discount
The extra 10% off is in addition to those discounts.


----------

